# I built a zombie.



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

After working at Spirit Halloween last year, the owners gave me 2 of the animatronic zombie bodies (2 didn't work and didn't sell) he kept the hands and heads so I had 2 lifesized bodies.

I just finished my 1st Zombie "Rob"


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh wow, I really like that Don of the Dead.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks, the animatroincs don't work, but it should look cool in our graveyard on Halloween night.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice! Are those the Spirit/Spenser's Zombie torso's that crawl across the floor that you used?


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Fright Zone said:


> Nice! Are those the Spirit/Spenser's Zombie torso's that crawl across the floor that you used?


No, the 6 ft tall animatronic zombies.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It looks good Don. Did you ever try troubleshooting them?


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Not yet. Of the ones that came in about half didn't work.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Was Fitco the manufacturer of those?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks great Don! Nice use of that frame. Even if it's broke you can't beat free when it looks that good!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, that looks great staic or animated, good one!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice. I think most of those animatronics will end up as static props. They have a really poor track record. Good mask on that one. Is that the Fulci zombie mask?
I also noticed he's wearing the traditional zombie plaid shirt! LOL! I see more damn zombies in plaid shirts! Like a good pair of blue jeans, the plaid shirt never goes our of style


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks great DotD! Very life-like...er..dead-like...you know what I mean!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Great work. I like it.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great as a static. Now,you have a whole year to figure out what is wrong with this thing and get it moving for next year. Get crackin'.


----------



## kidzero2525 (Oct 6, 2006)

I just finished duct taping a blucky and then cutting it out. I 'm stuffing it with newspaper and tomorrow will cover it with snot rag mache. I was really excited about this project when I started but after seeing the great creatures at Grim Visions now I'm thinking that's the way to make my stand up zombies. I made a mold from a bucky skull and am going to fill it with great stuff for the various heads, Where is that old cow skull?


----------

